# Ripping chain?



## chippin-in (May 5, 2016)

Ok so now that i am starting to cut with the grain on logs for turning blanks, i was thinking of getting a smaller bar with a ripping chain. I have a stihl 361 with a 25" bar now, but was thinking of getting an Oregon 20" bar w/ ripping chain.

As i read the details on the chain it said not to use it on a handheld saw...use it with a mill due to kickback. Is the kickback that much of a factor or is that a manufacturer covering their butt. Not that i wouldnt be cautious with it. 

It just seems that a ripping chain would make these cuts quicker and more efficient.

Well what say ye lumbermen? 

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (May 5, 2016)

I have a couple CSM's I have ripping chains and I also use regular grind chains also when I run out of sharp ripping chains. 
I wouldn't buy a another bar just get a 25" ripping chain. They can kickback. 
Not being Mister Safety but a pair of Saw Chaps sawing freehand would be at the top of my list.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## HomeBody (May 6, 2016)

I use ripping chains but my saw is mounted on my logosol mill so no possibility of kickback. I do know that the Bailey's catalog advises against using ripping chains for crosscut work. I have no idea why. Kickback maybe? Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 6, 2016)

Is your primary purpose to save time? Measure time against risk. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 6, 2016)

How are you cutting them? And how long are the pieces? Noodling might be the fastest and best option for you. Where you lay the log section down and cut across the log from end to end. Don't need a ripping chain and it'll cut crazy fast and easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 6, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> How are you cutting them? And how long are the pieces? Noodling might be the fastest and best option for you. Where you lay the log section down and cut across the log from end to end. Don't need a ripping chain and it'll cut crazy fast and easy.



I have been standing them on end and cutting out the pith basically. The logs will be shorter than my bar...say less than 20".
If i understand noodling you mean to lay the log down and cut it in half lengthwise?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 6, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> I have been standing them on end and cutting out the pith basically. The logs will be shorter than my bar...say less than 20".
> If i understand noodling you mean to lay the log down and cut it in half lengthwise?
> 
> Thanks
> Robert


Yep, that's the way I'm suggesting. It'll plug up your saw it'll cut so fast . Look up chainsaw noodling on YouTube. Pretty fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 6, 2016)

okay so I watched a video that showed a guy noodling a large log into quarters. I do not have logs that Big in diameter so I would assume I would be able to just cut them right in half for bowl blanks. My logs would be 12-16" diameter .

Thanks
Robert


----------



## chippin-in (May 6, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yep, that's the way I'm suggesting. It'll plug up your saw it'll cut so fast . Look up chainsaw noodling on YouTube. Pretty fun


Thats funny. I just did


----------



## brown down (May 18, 2016)

depending on the length of the log if you lay it on its side instead of on its end any chain will rip through that like butter. it will cut long shavings off if that makes sense! I still cut smaller logs this way!


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2016)

How about an update Robert - are you a devout noodler now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

